# Life in Egypt for the Physically Handicapped



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

It's really not easy.

So many barriers and obstacles preventing those confined to a wheelchair of enjoying things that most of us do. 

Have yet to find a hotel that actually is equipped with "accessible features" even though having many direct conversations with hotel reservation managers regarding the issue.

I will say that Egypt Air does a good job as far as boarding passengers in a wheelchair. Good for them.

Another thing that makes it extremely difficult in moving around is lack of ramps and in most cases, if there is one, it is so steep that it requires several men just to push an individual up it.

Not seriously complaining here, as I know there are probably thousands of Egyptians in the same boat, who can't even get out of their flat, as there is no lift. But Egypt does have a long way to go in making this country accessible for all.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to all disabled in this country as it must make life a thousand times more difficult than it need be with the lack of facilities. Walking on the pavement is nigh impossible in Cairo and one has to use the road and dodge the traffic so for someone in a wheelchair it must be a nightmare. I do not recall seeing any wheelchair access into anything... .


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My heart goes out to all disabled in this country as it must make life a thousand times more difficult than it need be with the lack of facilities. Walking on the pavement is nigh impossible in Cairo and one has to use the road and dodge the traffic so for someone in a wheelchair it must be a nightmare. I do not recall seeing any wheelchair access into anything... .


I agree - cant imagine anything being easy - pavement / high kerbs must be a nightmare - let alone public transport. You have my respect for dealing with it.


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah, unfortunately it'll probably take a while to become accommodating. Even in the US, which has been democratized and stable for a long time has just recently made strides in making legal requirements for accommodations, I believe just as recently the 1990 Americans with Disabilities Act.


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

the British were probably far ahead of the US in terms of protecting and helping disabled - 1990 is shocking for a country like the USA!


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I posted this topic mainly to serve as a warning to those who read this forum, that if they do have any type of disability, to seriously reconsider if they are thinking of moving here.

Probably not too many who fit into this category, but if it helped just one person in their decision, it was worth it.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

We get many disabled divers coming regularly to Hurghada, diving is one way they can have some freedom of movement. It must be worth it to them.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Helen Ellis said:


> We get many disabled divers coming regularly to Hurghada, diving is one way they can have some freedom of movement. It must be worth it to them.


That's really nice to hear.


----------

